
Credit Karma Launches Free Credit Monitoring, Enrolls 100,000 Users In A Day - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/04/credit-karma-launches-free-credit-monitoring-enrolls-100000-users-in-a-day/
======
citricsquid
> Within the first day of its existence (the option became available just
> yesterday), the company has managed to enroll an impressive 100,000 users
> for the opt-in credit monitoring service. The move brings Credit Karma’s
> total user base to over 4 million.

> Says CEO Kenneth Lin, Credit Karma is now on pace to register over 500,000
> users this month thanks to the launch of the new monitoring service.

huh?

~~~
WesleyJohnson
\- On pace to register 500,000 new users this month

\- Enrolled 100,000 users in the optional opt-in monitoring service (This is
the new option that just became available. You can sign up for the site
without enrolling in this feature.)

\- Total user base of +4 million.

------
moocow01
Seems that they are only using TransUnion. The one thing I've never been able
to find is a place where you can pay for a full credit report from all 3
agencies WITHOUT getting automatically enrolled in some monthly monitoring BS.
Credit Karma - I will gladly hand over some money if you guys offer a clean
cut transaction on a full report from all 3.

But on another note, this is the first credit site that makes me feel like I
don't have to take a shower after visiting.

~~~
ComputerGuru
There are many cheap sites that provide credit monitoring and reporting from
all three agencies on a monthly basis.

I get mycreditinform.com for free with my CapitalOne MasterCard. They're OK,
they provide very detailed raw data and info that you can go through and read.

~~~
moocow01
But what I want is not on a monthly basis. It looks like that site is 8.99 per
month while what I want is a complete snapshot without getting enrolled in a
monthly payment plan for monitoring. Basically just pay once for my current
credit report and nothing else.

~~~
dkasper
AnnualCreditReport.com will do what you want for free but only once per year.

For $40 you can get a report from all 3 bureaus from Experian at any time. I
did this once when I was renting an apartment and didn't come across any
issues. <http://www.experian.com/consumer-products/tribureau.html>

~~~
moocow01
Thanks - that Experian link seems to be what Ive been looking for

------
andrewcooke
so what's their business model?

i ask because it seems like the kind of thing that would be worth knowing
before signing up for something free. if i am paying for something then i am
the client, but if not, am i - or my data - being used somehow?

~~~
jlogsdon
<http://www.creditkarma.com/about/faq#charge>

~~~
andrewcooke
that's a rather weak answer that suggests that it comes down to altruism. i
suspect it is incomplete.

~~~
ceejayoz
The sponsors are credit card companies, who generally give pretty decent sums
- $50-$100 - for successful referrals.

------
CountHackulus
Too bad it's US only. I'd love to have something email me about whenever
something happens regarding my credit (for free would be best).

